

Aol clones Groupon with Wow.com - Judson
http://smallbusiness.aol.com/2010/11/11/aol-launches-deal-of-the-day-site-wow-com/?icid=main%7Chtmlws-sb-n%7Cdl2%7Csec3_lnk2%7C184312

======
mikeryan
Groupon is going to be a fascinating case study on the defensibility of a web
property. I'm really interested in seeing how this plays out.

------
jeromec
But it doesn't clone Groupon...

 _Wow has no minimum qualification to purchase the deal (unlike Groupon's
"tipping point," where a certain number of shoppers have to commit to it), and
Wow plans to "keep it simple" and avoid gimmicks and games._

This would make potential buying experiences very different. The secret sauce
of Groupon is collective buying power. This looks like a simple race to the
bottom for merchants, except they are not guaranteed to get a certain number
of purchases.

~~~
noelchurchill
I could be wrong, but it seems Group is so popular now that every deal reaches
the tipping point.

They need to have deals with a network effect so as more people buy the deal
it then gains more value for each customer.

------
DevX101
Yahoo is launching in this space too: <http://mashable.com/2010/11/16/yahoo-
local-offers/>

I've heard yelp will be entering as well (I can't confirm if they're already
there since yelp perma-banned my ip after I tried to do some lite-scraping)

------
res0nat0r
Sad, as I liked typing that short domain name to get to the World of Warcraft
blog.

~~~
tbeseda
Speaking of which. Where is it now?

~~~
FreakeeOutee
<http://wow.joystiq.com/>

------
adriand
There's a great big gold rush taking place right now for sites like this.
Another one that's getting a ton of play in Ontario right now:
<http://www.wagjag.com>

~~~
arst
Indeed. In the Scoble interview posted a few days ago, pg mentioned the surge
of groupon clones applying (and being rejected) to YC this round.

------
tibbon
I honestly thought Blizzard had that domain.

